# ***VOTE NOW*** Nylabone Summer Picture CONTEST



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy summer everyone! Hope you're all enjoying the warm weather and taking advantage of it with your family and dogs (and/or pets).

I know you guys love a contest and even better, a contest with a prize. One of our amazing sponsors, Nylabone, has graciously offered a wonderful prize for our summer picture contest. Here are the details:

***************

During the month of July, Nylabone Products would like to give all members a chance to win $50 worth of Nylabone dog chews, treats, and toys! 

Nylabone manufactures dog bones, chews, treats, and toys designed to meet the chewing needs of any dog - no matter the breed, size or chew strength. Check out their website to find a product that’s perfect for your dog or c*onnect with Nylabone on your favorite social media sites! **Facebook**, **Twitter**, **YouTube**. *


*Prize:*

The winner will receive $50 worth of Nylabone dog chews, treats, and toys!











*Rules:*


*1. Post a picture of your furry friend in this thread.*


a) We are allowing each member to submit TWO pictures only (in the interest of keeping the contest under control). If you submit more than TWO pictures, we will only accept the first TWO pictures you post.


b) The theme is SUMMER. You get to go and have fun with you dog and take a picture of it. That's it. Easy peasy.


c) While we love humans, this contest is really about your dog. Remember that.


d) You do NOT have to post TWO pictures.



e) If you do choose to post TWO pictures, you can post one on one particular date and come back and post the second one at a later date as long as it doesn't get posted past the submission deadline.


f) You CANNOT ask the moderators/admins to delete a picture you post (in case you were thinking of changing your mind as to what picture you want submitted). Please choose carefully before you submit your picture for the contest.


g) By submitting pictures in this contest, you are agreeing that it will be available for everyone in the internet world to see. We do not have the time to go back and forth and delete them afterwards.



*2. The contest is open to everyone (moderators included).*


*3. The winner will be determined via a vote by the community.*


*Contest Dates:*


July 5, 2011 - Open for picture submissions


July 22, 2011 6pm EST - Picture submission deadline.


July 25, 2011 - Voting begins


July 29, 2011 6pm EST - Voting closes


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*bump* I hope everyone is trying to pick out a picture.....I've been thinking about this contest alot...big decision for sure!!!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We like nylabones. Tucker and his pink nylabone are inseparatable. 
Cant wait to see everyones pics!

Edited to add: you can even see Tucky's nylabone behind Coco in my siggie pic, I just noticed it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, this is my first entry.....I know...i know....we can enter TWO pictures:aktion033:

It's summertime in New Jersey :chili:
View attachment 96102


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like fun  and Pat, I love your photo :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Picture #1

Kitzel on the roof-top of our building ---wishing the photo op would finish & the "prost" would begin, singing "Summer time & the Living is Easy."


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

*Vacation in South Dakota*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


>


Now that is a great shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Picture #1
> 
> Kitzel on the roof-top of our building ---wishing the photo op would finish & the "prost" would begin, singing "Summer time & the Living is Easy."


Seems like Kitzel is enjoying his time :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


>


and these two cutie pies got one cool ride :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Summer time at the malts' place is all about doing what they love to do the most...

Snowy in June 2011 , creating water drops with his back paws :wub: 









and Crystal. 
Despite the look of determination on Crystal's face here, she did not aim at the water toy right lol she caught nothing but air , but I still love it :wub:


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

Entry # 1


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

Entry # 2


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photo #2:

Summer time air drying after my bath!


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

*Mya loves the River*

Mya loves summer time and being out on the River, we got her a life jacket to ensure she is always safe.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Romeo sporting his sunglasses Juliet dancing for mommy :chili::aktion033:


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Milo's first day at the lake


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Milo, Doing what he does best :thumbsup:


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

Milo is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Summer time at the malts' place is all about doing what they love to do the most...
> 
> Snowy in June 2011 , creating water drops with his back paws :wub:
> 
> ...


 Kat owns waterbabies!


----------



## uptegrove (Jun 25, 2011)

*Harley*


----------



## Brodies Daddy (Jul 2, 2010)

*Mr. Buzz and Paxton*

My boys out enjoying the green grass and flowers


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a picture of my precious Tilly with her FAVORITE toy from Nylabone. She adores this toy.

Mom, please don't let Lacie and Secret get my toy.

















And she also loves the Dental Chews in the Filet Mignon variety. She would eat an entire package if she could get to them. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I just realized that I missed the dead line for my second entry!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I think judging begins today, too, right?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I just realized that I missed the dead line for my second entry!!! :w00t::smilie_tischkante:


Oh Pat! You amuse me to no end!:wub:
I loved the one of you & Ava on FB in the kayak w/her up front too!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. Voting has begun. The poll is viewable at the beginning of the thread. 

- one vote per user
- I extended voting by one day to make up for my lateness

I wish all of you could win. There are some really really adorable pictures of your dogs here. So happy I don't have to decide the winner on my own.







.

Happy to see so many people submit entries. All the best everyone!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I submitted my vote! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i voted , loved every single pic , but the one i chose is so so summery !


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I voted too---man, it was hard cuz everybody's pics are soooo special in their own right.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I voted - was so difficult to choose!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Bump for the contest. Remember, everyone can vote as long as you haven't voted already.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I voted. It was hard because I had to choose between several that I loved.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Everyone who hasn't voted better hurry up---not much time left.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

According to the official rules on the first page ... it states that the voting closes on July 29, 2001 ... at 6PM. I believe that would have been yesterday, right?

The poll provided for us gives a different date and time. July 31, 2001 ... 10:35 AM. How come? I'm confused.  :w00t: 

Anyway, I voted before the first deadline. 

:cheer:Congratulations to the winner!! :cheer:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Good point, I wonder which it is?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

almitra said:


> Good point, I wonder which it is?


I don't know ... Except since my last post (and, yours)... There are at least two/three more votes. :w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I don't know ... Except since my last post (and, yours)... There are at least two/three more votes. :w00t:


Correction to my last post ... and, too late to edit the last one. I see one/ two more votes since the deadline on the first page. Again, I love all the pictures and wish everyone could win a prize! But, I'm wondering why I am seeing too different deadlines. :w00t:B)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

admin said:


> Sorry for the delay. Voting has begun. The poll is viewable at the beginning of the thread.
> 
> - one vote per user
> - *I extended voting by one day to make up for my lateness*
> ...





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Correction to my last post ... and, too late to edit the last one. I see one/ two more votes since the deadline on the first page. Again, I love all the pictures and wish everyone could win a prize! But, I'm wondering why I am seeing too different deadlines. :w00t:B)


Marie - here was your answer I think.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - here was your answer I think.


Thank you, Sue, for answering my post.:tender: I didn't read the other post from Yung. I would have still counted it as two extras days from the 29th ... but, I saw the morning cut off on the 31st. I was wrong ... and, it isn't the first time.:embarrassed: Maybe it's the hot weather. Maybe I am getting too old. Maybe I'm a moron ... 

I'm gonna go hide now. :behindsofa:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - No apologies, please. How many times have I either misread things or missed them altogether. Probably can count the times on three paws. :HistericalSmiley:
Come and hide with me. :hiding: I feel like I left some brain cells on yesterday's flight. :w00t: Really feel like I'm in reverse today and better "snap out of it" a la Moonstruck, by Monday when I have to work again. :blink: I took a walk with Jim & Tyler tonight and all I kept saying was how hot I was and he kept saying it wasn't. :angry: It's summer and I'm cranky so don't correct me, DEAR, is how I felt. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Sue, for answering my post.:tender: I didn't read the other post from Yung. I would have still counted it as two extras days from the 29th ... but, I saw the morning cut off on the 31st. I was wrong ... and, it isn't the first time.:embarrassed: Maybe it's the hot weather. Maybe I am getting too old. Maybe I'm a moron ...
> 
> I'm gonna go hide now. :behindsofa:


I totally forgot to post a picture. Duh. My girls love the blue nylabones, even though they only have them for a short while. 
xoxooxoxooxoxo


----------

